# Question on RF 24-105 vs EF 24-105 II, adapters and on BG-22



## daniela (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Guys!
Some questions on the new stuff from Canon.

Do you know, if the RF version of the 24-105 is optically better than the EF II version? Should I sell the EF 24-105 II and fetch the RF version?
Do you know, if I can use the 52mm polarizer from my 500mm II in the drop in filter of the variable ND-Filter? (If I buy the expensive variable ND), or is the filterholder sold seperatly too?
The BG-E22 ist quite pricy eek 329 Euros. Much more than the 5D Mark IV Batterygrip. Does it offer something additional, besides the grip/buttons and the second battery?
Thank you a lot

Daniela


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2018)

1) basically a wash, slightly better in some parts of the focal range, slightly worse in others. 

2) no idea, would be nice though 

3) it offers compatibility with the EOS R


----------



## Act444 (Sep 17, 2018)

As to the first point, my two biggest beefs with the EF version are extreme uncorrectable distortion at 24mm and awful corner softness at 24mm. From sample images I saw on DP Review and Imaging Resource, both of these issues persist on the RF version, disappointingly. The corner softness does not seem to be quite as bad, but is still present (and worse than the EF 24-70). Remains to be seen if the distortion can be 100% corrected within DPP (no lens profiles yet).

The very nature of the 24-105mm range, apparently, is compromise - specifically, reach for IQ. There’ll probably never be a stellar lens with this zoom range...


----------

